# Treiber Pinnacle 300i



## Bruecky (16. Mai 2011)

ich bräuchte noch nen treiber für die Pinnacle 300i für Windows 7 64bit
auf der herstellerseite hab ich nur treiber für XP und Vista 32bit gefunden sowie Beta treiber für vista x64
bei denen ich aber nich weis wie ich die installieren muss und ob die kompartibel sin (sin ja für Vista)

Bruecky


----------



## moe (16. Mai 2011)

Die Treiber kannst du ruhig mal ausprobieren und über den Geräte Manager installieren.
Was benutzt du denn für ein Programm zum fernsehen?

Die Tv-Kartensparte wurde übrigens an Hauppauge verkauft, die neue Seite für Treiber etc. ist www.pctvsystems.com.
Dort findest du auch das TVCenter in der Version 6.4.x Es sollten eigentlich alle Treiber mit drin sein. Bei meiner (450i glaube ich) war das auch die einzige Lösung, alles andere hat nicht funktioniert.


----------

